# FOTDs! :)



## Soeth23 (Apr 30, 2010)

I haven't been doing much makeup lately but I'm almost done with this semester so I can get back into again and start a cycle around next finals, haha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Samoa Silk (inner 1/3)
Orange (middle 1/3)
Coppering + Red Brick (outer 1/3)
Vanilla (lid)
Shore Leave (highlight)
UD Fishnet (inner lower lid)
Cranberry (outer lower lid)































Does anyone get little dots when they wear purple? It's so weird. I get them when I wear dark purples.

Coral + Samoa Silk (lid)
Fig. 1 (Lower lash + Crease)
Beauty Marked (outer)
Vanilla + Reflects Gold (Highlight)

Summer Rose
Pearl Sunshine

Cyndi VG
English Accents





Vanilla (lid + highlight)
Handwritten + Cork (crease)
Carbon (liner)

Joie De Vivre
Ripe Peach
Shore Leave (highlight)

Cranapple
Isabella Blow
(I think I added Style Minx)













NYX Cherry Jumbo Pencil (base)
Lala (lid)
Red Brick (Crease)
Coppering (crease + outer corner)
Shore Leave + Almond Icing (highlight)
Golden Lemon (inner lower lash)

Ladyblush Cream Blush
Stark Naked
New Vegas MSF

Magenta Lip Liner
California Dreaming














Stencil (lid)
Sunday Best (inner corner + highlight) RIP! D:
Sugarpill Flamepoint (crease)
Coppering (outer + lower lash)
Sugarpill Buttercupcake (between highlight & crease)
Classic Cream Liner

Hush CCB
Earth to Earth MB

Soar lip liner
Victorian lipstick





I don't remember what I used here...maybe it was Reflects Transparent Teal, Symmetry, BN White mixed with something else on my waterline. =/


----------



## BellaGemma (Apr 30, 2010)

They're all so pretty but OMG your hair color is AMAZING- it looks so good with your skintone!


----------



## peachsuns (Apr 30, 2010)

Super Gorgeous.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## chrisantiss (Apr 30, 2010)

beautiful fotd's


----------



## fintia (Apr 30, 2010)

love them all but my fave is the 1st look!


----------



## lilithbloody (Apr 30, 2010)

I love every single one of your looks <3

Great skills, you get really creative with colors! Thanks for sharing


----------



## tthelwell (Apr 30, 2010)

WOW! So gorgeous! I love all of them. U r really good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know the little dots u wrote about...I have gotten them too...with blues tho...who knows what causes them


----------



## nunu (Apr 30, 2010)

Amazing!! Love the second one.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 30, 2010)

You are amazing!  Where did you get your necklace?


----------



## queen_kitty (Apr 30, 2010)

For one thing, you are so gorgeous! Your hair is really stunning as well.  And your make-up, really flawless, all of your color combinations have something unexpected and fun to them, and they're just so colorful!  And you wear oranges and corals so well, I'm kind of scared to use them, but I might have to try after seeing yours, I love that you combine them with purple!


----------



## MizzEm (Apr 30, 2010)

You are soooo gorgeous! Wow love all of your looks!


----------



## Soeth23 (Apr 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BellaGemma* 

 
_They're all so pretty but OMG your hair color is AMAZING- it looks so good with your skintone!_

 
Thank you! I'm really loving it. I had black hair for about 4 years so this is a nice change! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachsuns* 

 
_




Super Gorgeous.
Thank you for sharing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! <3

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chrisantiss* 

 
_beautiful fotd's_

 
Thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_love them all but my fave is the 1st look!_

 
Thanks! I wish I had the time to take a full face picture. I really liked the lip combination. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilithbloody* 

 
_I love every single one of your looks <3

Great skills, you get really creative with colors! Thanks for sharing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! That means a lot..sometimes I feel like I keep doing the same thing!


----------



## Soeth23 (Apr 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzEm* 

 
_You are soooo gorgeous! Wow love all of your looks!_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queen_kitty* 

 
_For one thing, you are so gorgeous! Your hair is really stunning as well.  And your make-up, really flawless, all of your color combinations have something unexpected and fun to them, and they're just so colorful!  And you wear oranges and corals so well, I'm kind of scared to use them, but I might have to try after seeing yours, I love that you combine them with purple!_

 
Ah, you should!  Totally. I love corals/oranges the most, I think! They are so much fun. Thank you!! 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_You are amazing!  Where did you get your necklace?_

 
Thanks! I got it a Charlotte Russe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Amazing!! Love the second one._

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tthelwell* 

 
_WOW! So gorgeous! I love all of them. U r really good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know the little dots u wrote about...I have gotten them too...with blues tho...who knows what causes them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ah, I'm not alone, haha! They look so weird sometimes, so I just layer and layer eyeshadow and that helps sometimes. At least they don't stay after I take the makeup off!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 30, 2010)

Beautiful looks!


----------



## Candee Sparks (Apr 30, 2010)

GORGEOUS looks! Absolutely darling!!


----------



## claralikesguts (Apr 30, 2010)

great looks!! love the last.


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 1, 2010)

That red hair color looks amazaballs on you! I miss my red hair.
The looks are gorgeous too!


----------



## kimmy (May 1, 2010)

you are so pretty. i really love the last eye makeup photo.

also, those dark dots (someone may have already said this, i didn't read all the replies) may be because of the way a certain dye in the shadow reacts with your skin. i get them with dark blue eyeshadows.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 1, 2010)

you are just amazing! I cannot even pick a a fave look. I wish I had your talent but hey at least I can use u as inspiration


----------



## Soeth23 (May 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Beautiful looks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Candee Sparks* 

 
_GORGEOUS looks! Absolutely darling!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks, love!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_great looks!! love the last._

 
Thanks!! <3

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_That red hair color looks amazaballs on you! I miss my red hair.
The looks are gorgeous too!_

 
Thank you! I really like the red hair. The hubby doesn't love it as much as black but I always get compliments on it, haha. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_you are so pretty. i really love the last eye makeup photo.

also, those dark dots (someone may have already said this, i didn't read all the replies) may be because of the way a certain dye in the shadow reacts with your skin. i get them with dark blue eyeshadows._

 
Oh, thanks! Now I know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the compliment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_you are just amazing! I cannot even pick a a fave look. I wish I had your talent but hey at least I can use u as inspiration 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! I use you as inspiration! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love your lip combinations. You totally made me fall in love with True Babe.


----------



## JustAddSparkles (May 2, 2010)

Wow-- your makeup is stunning and you're a gorgeous gal!


----------



## Stephy171 (May 2, 2010)

oo i've missed you.. all these looks are amazing!


----------



## laguayaca (May 2, 2010)

Oh my how beautiful I love them!


----------



## thekatalyst (May 2, 2010)

I absolutely love the last EOTD. I want to do that... right now, haha.


----------



## Soeth23 (May 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustAddSparkles* 

 
_Wow-- your makeup is stunning and you're a gorgeous gal!_

 
Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephy171* 

 
_oo i've missed you.. all these looks are amazing!_

 
Thank you!! <33

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_Oh my how beautiful I love them!_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thekatalyst* 

 
_I absolutely love the last EOTD. I want to do that... right now, haha._

 
Haha, do ittt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks.


----------



## larababyx (May 3, 2010)

i like the orange on you it brings out the colour in your eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## queen_kitty (May 3, 2010)

I just wanted to tell you that I had to try using purple and coral/orange together after looking at this, and I was not dissapointed!  It looks fantastic, I used Aromaleigh's "Cat's Pajamas" on the lid and "StillinHollywood" in the crease along with some other stuff.  Thanks so much for giving me inspiration and confidence to try something new!


----------



## Assiee (May 4, 2010)

Honeyyy!!!!
I missed your gorgeous face and your beautiful make-up!!!!
You still got it!

Hugss!!


----------



## ztirkazoid (May 4, 2010)

Love the looks! May I ask what lippie you are wearing in the dark purple cut crease look?


----------



## Soeth23 (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *larababyx* 

 
_i like the orange on you it brings out the colour in your eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x_

 
Thanks! Yeah, I'm an orange lover. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Orange & Purple are my faves. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queen_kitty* 

 
_I just wanted to tell you that I had to try using purple and coral/orange together after looking at this, and I was not dissapointed!  It looks fantastic, I used Aromaleigh's "Cat's Pajamas" on the lid and "StillinHollywood" in the crease along with some other stuff.  Thanks so much for giving me inspiration and confidence to try something new!_

 
Yay! Honestly, I get inspiration from people on the MU boards so it makes me happy that I can inspire other people, too! Makeup is supposed to be fun so I'm glad you tried it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Assiee* 

 
_Honeyyy!!!!
I missed your gorgeous face and your beautiful make-up!!!!
You still got it!

Hugss!!_

 
HEY! Assiee! I haven't talked to you in a while. =/ I need to log into MSN more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you are doing well and thanks for the compliment!! <33

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ztirkazoid* 

 
_Love the looks! May I ask what lippie you are wearing in the dark purple cut crease look?_

 
Thanks! I'm wearing Viva Glam Cyndi. I had to get another one because I'm half way in the first one. It looks gorgeous with so many things. If you don't have it, you should totally pick it up! It's a great lip color for pretty much everyone.


----------



## moonlit (May 5, 2010)

beautiful pics.. love the first pic


----------



## Assiee (May 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soeth23* 

 
_HEY! Assiee! I haven't talked to you in a while. =/ I need to log into MSN more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you are doing well and thanks for the compliment!! <33_

 
Heyy Hun!

Yes true, shame on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha lol!

I still enjoy your eyeshadows and your beautiful bows you sent me!!

Looking forward talking to you again!

Hugs <3!


----------



## UnleashTheBats (May 5, 2010)

Gorgeous looks! Your camera picks up the sparkle of the glitter so well! Any tricks?


----------



## JULIA (May 5, 2010)

TUTORIALS. PLEASE! The colours, the looks, they're amazing! Also, you KIND OF remind me of Kurt Cobain's daughter. Kinda.


----------



## be.rgrs (Oct 17, 2010)

wow... so pretty.  Great job!


----------



## internetchick (Oct 17, 2010)

You are gorgeous and have amazing skin!!!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Oct 17, 2010)

Luna, you are crazy talented. I always look forward to your posts. Nice work


----------



## standardseries (Oct 17, 2010)

LOVE them!  The orange really makes your green eyes pop!!  Gorgeousness =)


----------



## beautenoir (Oct 17, 2010)

second last and third last are my favs, but they are all stunning!


----------



## _LaDolceVita_ (Oct 18, 2010)

You're so gorge! And your color combos are sick!


----------



## xjsbellamias13 (Oct 18, 2010)

Love the last one, and all of those orange colors look _amazing_ on you! You are so gorgeous!


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 18, 2010)

All are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Knew2this (Jan 20, 2012)

wow inspiring


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow. Just wow. Every look is so amazing - I can't even begin to pick a favourite!! You have such a beautiful facial structure too! I love how crisp and bright all these look, without coming off as too overwhelming. Seriously, GREAT JOB!!


----------



## couturesista (Jan 23, 2012)

Your so pretty! I need to add Samoa Silk to my shopping list!


----------



## maggielemon (Jul 29, 2012)

very Nice!


----------



## shaista1985 (Jul 31, 2012)

super cool


----------



## lesreid2 (Aug 7, 2012)

The makeup is gorgeous as are you!


----------



## ZoZo (Aug 7, 2012)

Great job, love all looks!


----------



## BombDiggity (Aug 7, 2012)

Love the looks! You're very talented!

  	I love your hair too! Did you do it yourself? If so what color/brand did you use?! lol =)


----------



## EndingStart (Aug 8, 2012)

I wish I could pull off reds and oranges like you! Crazy beautiful!!


----------



## Beauty911 (Oct 3, 2012)

very nice colorful looks


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 4, 2012)

Amazing! Thanks for charing!


----------

